# Competition Pistol Shooting



## observation post (Jul 1, 2015)

Does anyone do any of this?

I'm trying to talk myself into it but I don't know much about it. I do know that shooting under pressure (under a clock) would force me to improve my shooting skills. I also have heard that Arizona is sort of a mecca for these type of sports.

Growing up outdoors I have had pistols all my life and done a lot of plinking...and recently I've gone through a couple local Defensive Pistol classes (with my j-frames) and the CCW.

 I wonder if the J frames, Kahr P9, or Walther PPX would qualify?
Also I probably need some prescription shooting glasses as I noticed the front sight's getting a little hard to discern likely.

I can still do headshots on a non moving silouette at 15yds...but it's getting harder as my right dominant eye is getting slightly fuzzy (maybe worn out? Lol!) and the dominance seems to be changing to the other (left)eye. The blurry front sight kind of covers the entire head of the target making it hard to get accurate headshots.
So, I know I'll have to fix that.

Anyone do any competition shooting and may have any words of advice on necessary equipment , Etc?


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2015)

http://www.brianenos.com/forums/?act=idx

I shot a few USPSA (IPSC) matches a gazillion years ago. Good stuff and you don't need an expensive race gun to have a good time, particularly in the C and D classes of the Production division. I think it still has a revolver division or two, but it tends to be a much smaller competitive group. For what guns are allowed, check the USPSA website, it would have the most current information.

Others shoot IDPA which can use similar equipment/ mods as USPSA, but you'd have to look at their rule books (or some posts on the link above) to see the what's and how's.

As for gear, you can do it without spending much money. I would drop the coin in a good two-piece belt and you could add a better holster/ mag pouches as needed.

Did I mention the link has a ton of information and is a good if time consuming reference?


----------



## observation post (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank You Freefalling! Kick-ass post!


----------



## observation post (Jul 2, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> http://www.brianenos.com/forums/?act=idx
> Did I mention the link has a ton of information and is a good if time consuming reference?


Holy crap! Exactly what I was looking for! 

You just made a slight course correction Free, that's going to triangulate into a major change over time.


----------

